# Italy visa



## hunk0079 (Apr 25, 2015)

hi guys,

My friend has applied for a italian student visa down here in dubai but visa has been rejected on following reasons.
1- not sufficient funds.
2- returning the origin of country.
3- accommodation factor.


my friend has fulfilled all above requirements but no visa has been issue and the application has been rejected.

Hence i wanted to go for appeal but the authority says it can only be possible in Rome, Italy. which he cant go secondly cant hire a lawyer in italy.

ANY POSSIBLE WAY OF APPEALING FROM UAE. please need suggestions.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Get a Schengen visa and cross the border.

Your friend obviously didn't fulfil all the requirements, otherwise his visa wouldn't have been denied.


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

Well, there's always the option of Lampedusa, either from Tunisa or Libya...

Why doesn't he check with the embassy in AD first? It's the same people as the ones in consulate, but maybe they can be his next step before going all the way to Rome?

Anyway, Italy's overwhelmed with illegal immigrants (including myself, unfortunately, as I've spent more than 180 days in the past year there), so any excuse they can find to reject a risky visa like this, they will use it.


----------

